# Chevy Website missing diesel trim



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hmmm

cant even build ANY 2015 cruze on the gm.ca site


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

I noticed this a few weeks ago, but thought it would be added by now. You can build and price a 2015 Diesel at gmfamilyfirst.com though.

However, just now doing it, I don't find any 2015 diesels within 400 miles of my zip code.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There don't appear to be any on Autotrader or Ebay nationwide. Maybe the '15 just hasn't been released yet. I could've sworn that I saw a '15 on Ebay a couple weeks ago.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard and this is what 2 local dealers told me that chevy decided to pull 2015 cruze diesel for some reason .. Perhaps some one from Chevy can give us the real information on this please.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I heard and this is what 2 local dealers told me that chevy decided to pull 2015 cruze diesel for some reason .. Perhaps some one from Chevy can give us the real information on this please.


I can't imagine why they would pull it. There was an article not too long ago that they were happy with the sales numbers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They haven't started making the 2015 diesels yet apparently. The gas models were first to go into production, while they try to sell off the remaining 2014 diesels on lots before starting production of the 15's. 

I wonder if the underpinnings of the Diesel models are different enough from the 1.4/1.8 models that the assembly line at Lordstown has to be reconfigured slightly for a batch of Diesels to be made. I think they're also in the midst of changing a lot of the plant over to the Gen II Cruze, so not sure if there is also lost production capacity there as well.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> They haven't started making the 2015 diesels yet apparently. The gas models were first to go into production, while they try to sell off the remaining 2014 diesels on lots before starting production of the 15's.
> 
> I wonder if the underpinnings of the Diesel models are different enough from the 1.4/1.8 models that the assembly line at Lordstown has to be reconfigured slightly for a batch of Diesels to be made. I think they're also in the midst of changing a lot of the plant over to the Gen II Cruze, so not sure if there is also lost production capacity there as well.


I thought I remember seeing on a previous thread that the Diesels were being produced at a rate of 2 cars per hour of production, so if that is accurate, they would be slipped into the regular production and not produced in separate batches.

However, it does seem to make sense if they are taking a break from Diesel production in order to let the '14s get off the lot. I also wonder if they might be holding off on beginning 2015 Diesel production while they wait for a redesigned component (perhaps a DPF or some of the sensors) to be manufactured or to arrive at the plant.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I thought I remember seeing on a previous thread that the Diesels were being produced at a rate of 2 cars per hour of production, so if that is accurate, they would be slipped into the regular production and not produced in separate batches.


Ahh ok. Would definitely make more sense to do it that way.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Try to build a 2014 Cruze and it loads information for the Chevy Silverado 1500, try it LOL


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Back in 2011, A Chevy rep. online told me the website maintenance was outsourced when I was trying to get information on the 2012s. Don't know if that's true today, but it might explain why the model year change over is a bit FUBAR'd.

If there's a lot of 2014 diesel inventory on the lots, I can see a delay in ordering/building 2015s. Honda will hold new MY cars for a dealer at the regional distribution yard until they sell the current inventory down to a certain level.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Back in 2011, A Chevy rep. online told me the website maintenance was outsourced when I was trying to get information on the 2012s. Don't know if that's true today, but it might explain why the model year change over is a bit FUBAR'd.
> 
> If there's a lot of 2014 diesel inventory on the lots, I can see a delay in ordering/building 2015s. Honda will hold new MY cars for a dealer at the regional distribution yard until they sell the current inventory down to a certain level.


I believe they have insourced since, mostly to the GM Tech Center in Warren, MI. They did used to have it outsourced though!


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

The reason for this as the dealer told me is that the 2015 diesels are being put on hold until January because there are too many 2014's remaining. As a result they are holding back the 2015's and not even allowing allocation for dealers to order them. My wife and I bought her 2014 Cruze last week and somewhat decided on the 14' because the dealer wasn't even able to take our order for a 2015 right now. They offered to take our options down as if we were ordering a 15' and order it when they could, but had no way yet to do so. Between the price difference with the 3k off and such it was a better way to go getting the 14' but the 4G wireless would have been nice. Not many are willing to pay the 29k though for a economy sized car (the Cruze is basically a replacement for the Cobalt which was a replacement for the Cavalier). Her Cruze sticker priced well over 29K and probably could have optioned well over 30k.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

still can`t build any 15 cruze on gm Canada web site an it still says diesel with 6 sp manual trans. for epa fuel ratings.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

King Zippy said:


> The reason for this as the dealer told me is that the 2015 diesels are being put on hold until January because there are too many 2014's remaining. As a result they are holding back the 2015's and not even allowing allocation for dealers to order them.


I'm not saying that's not true - but I just checked two industry sources and I could not confirm what your dealer told you.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I almost bought a 1500 silverado for 2011 ..was about the same price as a cruzen at that time . oh well thinking about all the gas money I saved !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well this little guy has been hanging around for a minute. Truthfully I think the others were traded to other dealerships as i don't see any on the road.

New 2014 Silver Ice Metallic Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Diesel For Sale in Ohio | 1G1P75SZXE7211863


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

My cruze was built 06/14 as a 2014. I dont see the 15s coming out to early next year


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Autotrader shows 1563 of the '14 Diesels (New) for sale. About a 3 months supply based on average sales data. 

New 2014 Chevrolet Cruzes for Sale in Columbus, GA 31909 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## King Zippy (Nov 23, 2014)

Last numbers I had seen there were just over 3200 sold. I think it's going to take a couple years for GM to get anywhere near the sales of the VW diesels. Everyone that has seen my wifes likes it and had no idea they even made them in a diesel. On the same hand the price for them is quite high seeing that you can't get them in a more base model. You can only get them as the up-level to begin with.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

King Zippy said:


> Last numbers I had seen there were just over 3200 sold. I think it's going to take a couple years for GM to get anywhere near the sales of the VW diesels. Everyone that has seen my wifes likes it and had no idea they even made them in a diesel. On the same hand the price for them is quite high seeing that you can't get them in a more base model. You can only get them as the up-level to begin with.


According to hybridcars.com, As of the end of October 2014 they have sold 7116 diesel Cruzes. More than double double what you saw.

October 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> According to hybridcars.com, As of the end of October 2014 they have sold 7116 diesel Cruzes. More than double double what you saw.
> 
> October 2014 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


That sounds credible. They've been moving around 500 a month since introduction. Chevrolet said they wanted to sell 10,000 a year. The CTD hasn't been a big success, but it hasn't been a flop either. I think we'll continue to see tweaks and perhaps the 2016 Cruze will offer some more configurability than was offered in this generation.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

At least they are still going to build it. They just need to advertise it. We had someone again, the other day say they didn't know Chevy sold a diesel.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

They had the car at the LA Auto show yesterday. 

Not one person was looking at the car. Heard a lady walk by..."who going to buy this car...diesel is hard enough to find...much less now you have to buy "clean diesel"". Had to inform her that diesel was diesel and that "clean diesel" meant it was clean to the environment and that it didn't smoke. She looked at me like I was crazy.

Its all about education...and Chevy not advertising..means Chevy is not educating...means they are letting people to head on over to VW or to some Ricebox.


----------

